# Denver, Colorado 4th Ed. D&D group



## Nostromos (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm trying to get a 4th Edition D&D game started.  Currently have 2 confirmed members who want to play now I'm just seeking 3-4 additional players to get things going.  Been DMing for 15 years now, but this will be my first run through with 4th edition.


----------

